# Major incident on the Lone Peak & Western



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Traffic was blocked on the Lone Peak & Western mainline this morning for two hours while crews worked to clear the spillage from a single car derailment. 










Engineer Jimmy Johnson threw his GP30, ICG #2269, into emergency stop as soon as he felt his string of four hoppers of coal break loose. Only one car derailed, dumping it's load over an adjacent siding and blocking mainline traffic. 










Fortunately no-one was injured, minimal dammage was done to the track and 95% of the coal was recovered. The mainline was reopened to traffic by 11:30 with minimal impact to scheduled locals and passenger service. 

The FRA has been notified.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Major incident on the Lone Peak & Western*

Accident investigators have detrermined that a flange climbed the frog in the switch to cause the derail. The car has been bad ordered and is now on the RIP track awaiting a new set of trucks.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Could have been far worse Dave. Incidentally mention was made in a recent post (not sure where) that the main is not the best on the diverging track of a switch. Anyway it is not always possible to have the ideal in railroading. 

Looking at your ROW it appears that there is sufficient room for a double track. You would just need a new or two bridges by the look of it. The ICG road loco look very sharp, I rather like it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I and Stan had nothing to do with this deraiment. I and Stan did not even have a remote in our hands at the time of the accident. In Fact Nither I nor Stan were even thinking about trains at the time of this accident


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Major incident on the Lone Peak & Western*

But when the accident occoured I immediately though of You & Stan... so by proxy.. you were involved.


----------

